# just a quick video



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

loft needs a good scraping, my job for tomorrow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3C7n7oy6E0&feature=plcp


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

*Nice Bird *
*I Love Pouters *


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

great video


----------

